# Sanitary Trim, Yes or No?



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Getting Roxy groomed next week, is this something that should be done? Last time I had a different groomer do it(she recommended it), she shaved so much of Roxy's fur off her belly.  Any Advice?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Does Roxy have an exceptional amount of fur in that area or trouble grooming herself? If not and she gets bathed regularly I would probably skip it since you've had a bad experience once. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I guess it depends if she has issues with getting poop stuck to her feathers. If she does, maybe do a small clipping, but by no means to shave the area.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

On a female you should not clip any hair off the belly. You do for a male if they have a tendency to get urine on his coat. On a female you should just trim a bit around the anus and then maybe trim a bit of the feathers back there.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Be specific about exactly what you want. Can you find a photo that shows a clip you like and take it with you? Maybe someone here can post a good photo.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Be specific about exactly what you want. Can you find a photo that shows a clip you like and take it with you? Maybe someone here can post a good photo.


It's hard with Roxy, she is a curly Golden! After she's groomed it always seems like they cut too much off


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like she's quite a beauty. And the fur on her belly looks way too short! 

I had (and lost in 2011) a big guy who had similar feathering. His photos won't help you, but I hope someone else will post pix that will help.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

How long after the clip were those photos taken?

Unless the hair on her stomach was matted there is no reason to clip there. Plus, the total clipping down of the pantaloons (but feathers) is not a sanitary clip. Once again, the only reason to do that type of clipping is if the hair is matted or if the owner specifically requests it. 

If you can't find a picture draw one or write down a list like

-do not clip the stomach
-do not clip the pantaloons
-clip only up to 1" around anus
etc.....

Good Luck.


----------

